# Interaktives Spiel



## Reaytris (29. Dez 2018)

Nabend zusammen.
Hoffe ich bin hier nicht komplett falsch.
Vorkenntnisse meinerseits: belaufen sich auf ein Minimum. Habe schon mal etwas mit Java rumprobiert, ist aber schon sehr lange her.
Anliegen: Ich möchte ein Spiel erstellen, welches vom Programmcode sehr sehr simpel sein sollte. Es soll wie folgt aussehen: Man seht links oder rechts einen Text und auf der anderen Bildschirmhälfte ist ein Bild. In einer Unteren Leiste erscheinen 2-4 Antwortmöglichkeiten, die einen zum nächsten Frame+Scriptabschnitt bringen.
Kann mir da wer bitte nen Programmcode kurz zusammenstellen?

Mittels // kann man soweit ich weiß Kommentare zum Programm hinzufügen. Wenn man hierin noch ein paar Erklärungen ergänzen könnte, dann wäre das super klasse.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie dreist mein Anliegen ist und wie viel Arbeit das tatsächlich ist. Aber fragen kostet ja nichts. ;D

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Javinner (29. Dez 2018)

Reaytris hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir da wer bitte nen Programmcode kurz zusammenstellen?


Klar, was zahlst du? 

Dir zu helfen, selbst dort hin zu gelangen ist, vorausgesetzt deiner eigenen Bemühungen, kostenlos.


----------



## httpdigest (29. Dez 2018)

Reaytris hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie dreist mein Anliegen ist und wie viel Arbeit das tatsächlich ist.


Naja, du fragst ja im Prinzip: "_Kann hier jemand ein Spiel für mich schreiben? Und bitte alles auch schön dokumentieren. Danke!_"
Niemand schreibt dir einfach ein fertiges Programm, es sei denn natürlich für viel Geld.  siehe Antwort von @Javinner.


----------



## Javinner (29. Dez 2018)

Ich habe es mir überlegt: ich mache es für Lau, wenn du mir das Ereignisbuch zum Spiel hier hochlädst..
Deal?


----------



## Reaytris (29. Dez 2018)

Ne, Okay scheint etwas mehr Aufwand zu sein, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Dann frage ich jetzt anders:
Welches Programm basierend auf welcher Sprache empfehlt ihr mir, dass ich am schnellsten ein mein Ziel komme, ich werde versuchen mir das Programm dann selbst beizubringen. (Ich gehe einfach mal direkt von einem Java-basierenden Programm aus)

Ich will im Grunde nur wissen: Welches Werkzeug empfehlt ihr mir.

@Javinner, wenns wirklich mal irgendwann fertig wird, schick ichs dir iwie zu ;P


----------



## Javinner (29. Dez 2018)

@Reaytris Dein Anliegen ließe sich wunderbar mit Java umsetzen! Schnappe dir ein paar Bücher, lade dir die IDE deiner Wahl und starte! Melde dich, wenn du hier und da festsitzt.. Sei aber versichert, Hilfe gegen eigene Bemühungen! Das hier ist ein Forum zur Selbsthilfe


----------

